# الاجهاض



## tamav maria (2 أبريل 2010)

مقالات اجتماعية
 الاجهاض هل الاجهاض هو الحل ؟
ماذا تعرفين عن الاجهاض ؟

لقد اثبت علميا بان حياة الانسان تبدأ مباشرة بعد تلقيح البويضة في الرحم (الاخصاب). من هذه اللحظة تبدأ صفات الجينات المسئولة عن استمرارية تطور حياة الانسان بالعمل. لذلك اية امرأة لاتستطيع الثأثير او تغيير تطور نمو جينات الحياة التي تنمو في داخلها, لانها ليست (هذه الحياة) عضواَ من اعضاء جسد المرأة, انما هو إنسان جديد. هذا يتوافق مع قانون حماية الاجنة الساري مفعوله والذي يقول: انه "في لحظة إخصاب البويضة من حيوان منوي تبدأ هناك حياة انسان مستحقة الحماية". ومع مر الوقت ظهر مؤيدون لهذه الفكرة ومعارضون.

ماهو رأي مؤيدي الاجهاض؟
تقول الاراء المتداولة في المجتمع: ان كل امرأة تستطيع إتخاد القرار بنفسها, قرار ما سيحدث في بطنها. هذه الاراء تركز على عدم تحميل المرأة عبء الحمل غير المرغوب فيه. لذلك المرأة لها الحق في اتخاد القرار, وان تستخدم حريتها في الاجهاض. كذلك يساند مؤيدو الاجهاض امكانية العيش الرغد والمحترم لكل انسان, لذلك في حالة عدم توفر هذا الشرط مثلا لأن المرأة الحامل ما تزال في مرحلة تعليم, او انها تواجه مشاكل مادية, او احتمال ان زوجها قد تركها, فمن الافضل ان لايأتي هذا الطفل الى العالم.
والجدال هو ماذا لو سمح قانونيا بالاجهاض؟ او منع الاجهاض قانونيا؟ . فالسؤال هو هل ستتوقف عملية الاجهاض؟ 

ماهو رأي المسيحيين؟
كمسيحيين نحن مقتنعون تمام الاقتناع بان حياة الانسان يجب الاً تُمس باي بسوء. إن حياة الانسان بغض النظر عن عمره او حالته هي ثمينة جدا, ولها مكانتها وتقديرها (مز8: 4-6). وهذا يسري على المرأة الحامل كما على الجنين. حياة الانسان مقدسة لأن الرجل والمرأة خلقا على صورة الله, وهذه الحياة تستحق ان تكون محفوظة ومحمية, والله يطالبنا بحفظ حياة الابرياء والدفاع عنها (حز16: 20-21. 36. 38.).

تواجد حياة الانسان تبدأ فورا بعد التلقيح/ الاخصاب, ولقد سبق ووضع الله خطة لكل واحد منا قبل ان نخلق (ارمياء1: 4-5) والله يؤكد لنا منذ البدء موقفه الايجابي تجاهنا (مزمور22: 11). والكتاب المقدس يشدد ويعلق على المكانة والحماية لحياة الانسان في كل مراحل تطوره ,متطلباته واحتياجاته (اشعياء46: 3-4). لقد خلق الله هذا الطفل غير المولود بعد على صورته (مزمور139: 13-16), ويؤكد المسيح على قيمة هذه الحياة غير المولودة بعد في رحم الام من خلال انه اتى الى العالم كطفل وليس كإنسان ناضج (متى1: 20-21. 25).

ان الكتاب المقدس لايقيس قيمة حياة الانسان بحسب نوعية او قيمة حياته وليس بمؤهلاته او قدراته. الانسان ذو قيمة عظيمة لأنه مخلوق على صورة الله (تكوين1: 26), لذلك يطالبنا الله بان نعتني ونهتم بكل انسان خلقه الله, وهذا ينطبق على كل مراحل التطور والاحتياجات. "كل جنين غير مولود بعد يجب ان يحمى لأنه نفخه من نسمة القدير" لذلك غضب الله معلن من السماء على عملية قتل الاجنة (عاموس13:1)
حقيقة وجود حمل غير مرغوب به منذ البداية لأي إمرأة ربما يجلب لها ولعائلتها الكثيرمن المتاعب, لكن ايماننا ان الله يُثمن ويُقيم كليهما وسوف يعطي المعونة في حينه.

طلب المغفرة
في حالة وجود امرأة قد اجهضت ولم تعرف هذة الحقيقة "بان الاجهاض خطيئة في نظر الله, وان الله يكره الاجهاض فأن الله سوف يسسامحها على هذه الخطيئة, لكن يجب عليها ان تعترف بهذه الخطيئة لان الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا بانه " ان اعترفنا بخطايانا, فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم. (رسالة القديس يوحنا 9:1). كما ان يسوع قد سامح نساء كُن قد عملن بعكس وصاياه (انجيل يوحنا 8: 1-11) ولأن الله محبة, وهو موجود لكل من يطلبهُ الذي يطلبه من القلب.


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*
موضوع متكامل ووافى ورائع

 شكراااا جداااا​​​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هاااااااام جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

